# I got into the Hobby to:



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

I am interested to hear all your thoughts. Why did you get into the Hobby? What drove you to the depths of madness that we are all victims too now!

And lastly, after answering may you post if you are satisfied... Have you achieved your goals? Have you reached what you set you on this journey at the start?


I guess that starting with me would be a good idea:

I got into the hobby because the models were "cool" back in 3rd ed. 
I am satisfied, as much of a competitive gamer that I am, the models being cool remains the same and now that I can actually paint them to a decent standard my dream remains just as strong as it was to begin with!

:so_happy:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The models, for sure.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

The game. 

Been a gamer since Ultima 2 or earlier. My first game system was a vic 20. Actually came to this through the books and the computer game. 

I like most things competitive. Do boardgames, computer games (fps for the most part and some rts games.), got into this and then branched out. Huge fan of Chainmail and Warmachine and loving Malifaux. Bit bored with warhammer due to the lack of tactics, but still playing.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

At the time my D&D group had broken and I desperately needed a hobby over the summer to keep me sane and I found 40k.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Painting is what got me into the game, and I fell in love with the Eldar range at first them Space marines.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

well basically i moved to china with my wife, got bored read ultrmarines omnibus and was hooked. so brought the AOBR set and here i am


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

The fluff intrigued me, but after my first game I was hooked. I like the game play. I started when I was in Paramedic school and it was an outlet for my stress, so ultimatly I like playing...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

My doctor said that I needed a hobby other than masturbation .... like that is a bad past time.:spiteful:

Dawn of war got me into this and I really like all facets of the game.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Entered the hobby for the competition and the game. Progressed into making a lot of good friends. More time playing and painting helped me develop experience with the models. Currently I am member of all parties equally and so I selected "other", but I got into the Hobby to:kick ass and chew bubble gum! and i'm all outta gum... :aggressive:


----------



## MaxDemone (Feb 9, 2012)

Friend of mine was talking about the lore behind some of the SM chapters and when he mentioned that the Space Wolves were essentially space vikings with wolves blood, my Norwegian heritage kicked in and I was instantly hooked haha
I now own DoW I & II plus the expansions and Space Marine plus I'm starting my army next month 

So I guess mostly the story and history behind it all.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I got into this game because painting is less messy then Chronic masturbation.


.....
...
..

But no really i just love the models, Im happy my pre-heresy armor now have Fw kits i can use  (and waste more money then i ever should on...)


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

It was so long ago, back in the 80s. WH40K was new and WHFB had been around for a while. 

I think that me and some friends started out with Fantasy Battle, using cardboard to represent units. It was all about gung-ho, guts and glory - and of course, to come up with the most powerful unit around. 

But i can't remember how it all started.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

My friends thought I might be interested in it. I resisted for a time, but after he lent me some of the books, I was hooked. 

Thing is, while that was the reason I got into the game, I've fallen in love with building the models and now, painting. It's multifaceted enough that I'm constantly finding something else to learn and work on.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Caratacos said:


> It was so long ago, back in the 80s. WH40K was new and WHFB had been around for a while.
> 
> I think that me and some friends started out with Fantasy Battle, using cardboard to represent units. It was all about gung-ho, guts and glory - and of course, to come up with the most powerful unit around.
> 
> But i can't remember how it all started.


Yes, I started back in the 80's as well. I was part of a group of friends who played warhammer fantasy, so when Rogue Trader came out it was a natural progression to buy the book and start playing with big guns instead of bows and arrows. 

I dont think I really thought of how the game played or how great the models were, but it was basically warhammer fantasy in space that I could play with my mates.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to impress hot girls that frequent the GW store in my town


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> to impress hot girls that frequent the GW store in my town


LOL! good one bits.......:mrgreen:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> to impress hot girls that frequent the GW store in my town


You sure they are not goths? They tend to wear lipstick and eye makeup and have long hair  

Nothing against goths by the way, Im just saying.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

humakt said:


> You sure they are not goths? They tend to wear lipstick and eye makeup and have long hair
> 
> Nothing against goths by the way, Im just saying.


Enough to drink and its hard to tell the difference.....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

they wear short skirts and ask if i want business, and i say "yes please a pot of Hawk turquoise please "


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> they wear short skirts and ask if i want business, and i say "yes please a pot of Hawk turquoise please "


You never fail to amuse B&K :laugh:

As to the point of the thread:

Intially it was the models but upon discovering the Orks (I started with Ultramarines 2nd Ed. (Bring back the Red Weapons  )) It soon turned into the conversion side. Modelling rather than Models.

SGMAlice


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The models got me into the game, but the fluff (Black Library) is keeping me there, so I voted for "Other". .


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow, thanks all for the responses. I do find it interesting how varied each individual story is. How about the second part of the question and where everyone is now with their dream.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Hard to answer. I guess all of the above, except the models, because back in 2nd edition models were all shit. Then the Eldar came out, which were the first good looking range in the game's history, which made me throw up in joy as I ran to the store yes I RAN.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Second question: No, but I never had a goal. I am a gamer, therefore, I game. I am always searching for something that is harder, more complex, more involved, more subtle; something that engages me and forces me to adapt and think in new ways in order to overcome a new set of challenges. 

Lack of attention span for the win. As soon as I get good at something, I look for something harder.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Cool models and getting to use them to play games. What could be better? It's like chess on crack.


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

*What is best in life?*

To crush your enemy. See them driven before you, and hear the lamentations of the women!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Second Question: I am now living in a bad area for gaming as the only decent store is 45 minutes away and I don't have the kind of time I need during the school year so I use Heresy as my gaming outlet. There are a few people I know here who play but they rarely have time to do much besides an occasional game of MtG or a boardgame. At least I still have the Ultimate Unit Game. :laugh:


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

ok so I had to put other because I play because the gameplay, friends and models is why I play now.


But when I started it was friends.


----------



## Mitnal (Jan 20, 2012)

I was introduced to it by a buddy of mine while I was deployed, we had nothing to do and he had brought 2 armies of 1000 pts each so I started playing with his space marines and he eldar. Being deployed for a year and a half with nothing to do but play WH 40k and use your imagination, it gets you into it. It was our solace from the madness around us and day day to hardships.

Now I'm competitive as ever and I'm trying to play known ppl around North America, Miniwargaming is my first stop etc.....


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

A friend, who played since Rogue Trader, brought 40K to my attention last April. I'd seen it and known about it but never took interest. I played Star Wars Minis for years. When that died I returned to Magic the Gathering. Dissatisfied with that my friend brought 40K to my attention. 
Satisfied? So far I am very satisfied.


----------



## Mitnal (Jan 20, 2012)

Second question: I wanted to compete in tournies and see how my tactical mind works against others, my regular work is boring ( Developer) so 40k lets my Military trained mind go ape [email protected]#t. Im trying to play some top tier guys out here in the west coast of the US and branching out to the rest of N America. I play 3 competitive lists with 2 races, Imperial Fists and BA, I have not purchased one model in 2 years since I started competing and my army has grown double ( the wife loves that part).


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

My little brother is ten years younger than I am. We're pretty close but after I quit World of Warcraft we didn't have much to do together. He hates CCG's (I love them) so that wasn't an option. 

He had looked at some Warhammer stuff and we decided to give it a try. We were both hooked.

So, I guess I am in the "other" category. I picked up 40k to have something to do with my family.

I have a three year old now and twin boys due soon. I am definitely looking forward to the day I can sit down and teach them how to play. 

My three year old even has his own army started - his pewpew guys (AoBR marines).


----------



## ArchangelPaladin (Jul 7, 2010)

I was introduced to the game through the pc games. 

I started playing the table top because mini-war gaming is just freaking awesome, fielding two painted armies on a decent gaming board with all the best terrain is far more “epic” then anything you can experience in some computer game, of course you have to use your imagination for that, but for me nothing can beat my imagination. It’s a lot like how a good book will always be better than the best of movies, or how even just an ok DnD game will always be better than the best of mmorpgs.

As for achieving my goals, I paint, paint, and then paint some more.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I was introduced to the game back in 1990 when I went to visit my friend that was in the Navy. HIm and all his friends played and they played a few games while I was visiting. I was instantly hooked and wanted to play more but didn't have time so I was all about the models. I got started with Chaos Nurgle because I could convert my models then when I found orks it was all about converting. So conversions and modeling are what I do this for since I hardly ever play.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

I got into it in '09 because a friend's new bf was into it and was trying to make friends with all of her friends. To be honest I didn't really want to get into it at the start, but it wore me down after a few games of guessing 3's and 4's needed to do something with, no idea at the time. Then it came to getting my own army and I got ecstatic about it and went and wrote 20,000 words of fluff, created my own chapter and off I went. Now I'm the most prolific painter of both our old group and the new group.


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

*the real reason*

To pown bitches and rape noobs!



Wait, I got that backwards!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

at first i started with LoTr the battle game after the movies had come out. but after that went dead. I played DoW origional for the first time. and that got me to buy my first squad of tactical marines.

for me it is The models. the game, the setting, the fluff, the chance to incorporate stories of my own, the community and some other stuff probably.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The models and the game background back in RT.
Most definitely NOT the rules, though.

My friends didn't get me into gaming, but I certainly found more friends because of it.


----------



## S71GGY (May 14, 2011)

First found out about WH40K in the mid 90's when i was about 6 my brother was obsessed so i knew about it but couldnt really afford no figures so never got chance to do it, now im 15 years older with a full time job i decided i was going to give it a go and see how i get on i'd checked it out the other year but never really started, i visited the shop a few days ago and the way they make you feel is like they've known you years and then i've found this forum and decided im going to make a start! so i'd say its a mix of models painting and friends, so ill put other  . My goals are to just learn the rules and build a decent army i guess.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I remember when I started gaming. I was in Mexico, the nearest gaming store (the only gaming store) was about 2 hrs away by bus/train. The only way I found out about it was some senior in my school (I was in 9th grade) saw me reading a white dwarf, pulled me aside and told me about it. (to my relief as I thought this huge dude was out to get me for being a "geek") hahaha. Led me to make some great friends in High School that had my back .


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

In answer to the second question. I dont think I have any goals that are achievable. Maybe winning a throne of skulls or best painted in the same torunament. These are both pretty unlikly as Im just not that good at apinting or playing.

I suppose ultimatly I would love to win a golden deamon of some sort., but once again I lack the ability. I think in this hobby you have to know when you have reached the zenith of you ability


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Second question: To start with i had no real goals, i just wanted to build up a force and stomp some umies but as more units were released, more and more in plastic, i decided that i waned to put together a full scale Waaagh! With something of everything in it and as many Looted units as was Conceivable. I am making progress in this but am far from completion. Given their Fluff, completion is impossible as a Waaagh! Can be millions of Orks strong but i will stop when logic dictates it has grown enough.

SGMAlice


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

last year, (March 2011) some of the guys I work with were talking about Black Templars and Blood Angels. the Templar player was looking at the space marines codex and I saw a picture of Shrike. that is what sold it for me. So from that point I have been Raven Guard. The thought of a twin lightning clawed death from above was awsome. as I have collected all of the codexes and have read them all and the "oh shiney" factor of new models I have started more and more armies as well as expand my Raven Guard. So far I have started Cadians, Elysian Drop Troops, Grey Knights (sold them off since I lost interest), space wolves (great fluff, but lost interest in the model, sold them), Space Sharks (who can actually spell their high gothic name from memory) and Necrons. 

Game play is second to me mostly since those of us in the area that play all work oposite shifts and I have only played 2 very small learner games almost a year ago. So what keeps me going and hooked with 40k is the models and story lines, and the thought of one day having a 30,000 pt army.


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

I see miniature wargames as random story generators - a bit like the choose-your-own adventure books but with more possibilities.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Heroquest.

But painting and modelling is my main love.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

i got into the hobby for all three reasons when i was 11 i got some models and went to play a beginers match so i could play with my friends who just started out, got told off by an angry canadian staff member for not understanding the rules by the 2nd turn, so got scared off. 

kept an eye he hobby from a far untill about 2 years later lord of the rings started loved the film, loved the models bought some painted them upone day a staff member asked why i wasn't playing, i told him i didn't because of the angry canadian, and just collected the models. so he said he'd give me a game with the models i had and the store army, i loved it.

when i was 14 the people who played lord of the rings where all arses, so i started collecting 40k because the store had a better 40k crowd and here i am stillcollecting 40k 10 years later at 24 years of age


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

All of thea above

Teacher said it was a vidio game, friend said I'd enjoy it, joined the club, smashed a nobs face in with a huge, power armoured fist
My club runner Simon is great for getting you hooked, he had an epic beard and gave cool, bloody descriptions for every phase!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The idea of there being a whole fantasy/fictional world that I could dive into got me into the hobby. I enjoy the painting and modelling but have never really been any good at playing the game.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

This is one of the main reasons why I love the game so much! Because we all get into it for diverse reasons. It also ties in to the armies we play.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well for me i had known about 40K for about an age, but never really saw anything in it, as it was i was into military modelling of WW2, but one day i walked into a GW (forget which one) and liked the models, and at that stage the Battle of Skull Pass just came out and this GW store had a promotion for that day and picked up a Battle of Skull Pass box set for $55.00AuD, and it sat on the top of a cupboard for years, still haven finished painting them, but then i played my first game of 40K and bought the Battle of Macragge (sic) but as like before it sat on top of the cupboard doing nothing, but all that changed when Assault on Black Reach came out and i got into the hobby big time and the rest is history.


----------



## Tranx (Mar 8, 2010)

I love nothing better than a tight game between two different but balanced armies. The heroic stories as an under-dog triumphs or a tale of woe as everything falls apart on the last turn.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The lore drew me in, but now I enjoy the modelling and painting just as much. 

Gaming is an occasional thing, but has gotten less frequent of late. 

I will add that most of my current friends I've met through gw, so the people as well. 

I chose other because I couldn't find a single answer.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

I originally got into Warhammer 40k because my cousin wouldn't shut up about it and wouldn't stop nagging me to join. So in august last year in a desperate bid to Silence him After playing through dawn of war and reading through various codexs for a decent and resiliant army I choose Necrons. I brought a lord, a Wraith, a Battleforce and later the nightbringer hoping that would be the end of it..............nearly 8 months later here I am. I've fallen inlove with the gameplay (I love strategy both on a board or Computer RTS) and the community is exellent. Most people in this hobby are very friendly and because of the community it has effectivly replaced yugioh as my Primary hobby. So much for being the end of it lol.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Other:

To meet chicks. That was about ten years ago, and ... well ... I'm still searching for Mrs Right.

Of course I have met some, but they were all Space Marine or Imperial players, and I was hoping more for ones corrupted by Slaanesh ... or at the very least dressed like a Dark Eldar.


Other than that it would have to be the fluff, which is the main reason I stick with 40k. I don't get to game as much anymore, and although my painting and modelling has improved, I'm behind with that as well.

But I love some of the current Black Library Books, they are just great Sci-Fi books, whether you like the 40k setting or not.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Came for the fluff, stayed for the fluff, love the fluff :victory:


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Way back in high school (89 ish), I painted miniatures and tried to make some dioramas. I got out of the hobby because I did not have the disposable income to continue. Flash forward 20 years. My 14 year old son wanted to get into the hobby (40K). We went to a local GW and signed up for the painting class. I decided to take up a fantasy army. My 14 year old quickly lost interest. However, my 13 year old jumped at the idea of assembling and painting models. 

We have been doing it for just over 2 years now. I have spent a fairly large amount of money on the hobby now. I have 4 fantasy armies and my son(s) have 3 40k armies. 

Unfortunately, it seems that I must buy all the fantasy armies.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

I think that is something that we should all look out for. Starting to branch off into many many different armies... is this a blessing, or a curse? I love a lot of the kits that GW offers... sadly it means more armies, and more money and time.


----------

